# What have I not thought of?



## Joshua (Dec 22, 2010)

In the process of buying my first 'yak and I'm wondering what I might have forgotten. I'm pretty well set up for LB fishing and so was wondering what extra kit, if any I may need to fish from the yak when it finally arrives. Thanks.


----------



## Joshua (Dec 22, 2010)

patwah said:


> What have you got so far?


Yeah, good question! Two rods, one for hard bodies and a lighter one for SPs, 4000 / 2500 reals, range of lures, short handle landing net, knife, pilars, fish lip gripper on the way. Guess that is about it.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

most of your current land based fishing gear will be fine for kayak fishing.

when you start out its a good idea to minimise - ie only 1 or 2 rods, a small tackle box, spool of leader, knife, pliers, etc.

do a few trips and gradulayy you'll work out what tyou need.

essential items -

rod or 2
spare line/leader
tackle box with selection of lures/hooks etc
knife/scissors/pliers
storage/catch bag

you'll also need
paddle
pfd
drybag for storing keys/phone etc
water/sunscreen


----------



## si75 (Feb 26, 2008)

Rod Leashes are a must, and indeed for anything you dont want to lose!


----------



## tacklebox (Jan 18, 2009)

A good seat (if the kayak doesn't come with one).
A trolley to save you having to go back and forth from the car to launching spot.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

A lure retriever pole may be useful.

Regards

Hawkeye3


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

A camera so we can see what you caught.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

A cure for AIDS.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

The answer to world peace?


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

insect repellent....... damn midgies!!!!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Shark Shield, cough* deterrent?

Just be expected for a shark to take a bite out of your ass! And stll believe it works!


----------

